# Anyone know the history of the Buitta's?



## Recondo (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone know the history of how George Buitta of the Boston area developed his family of pigeons? 

These are beautiful pigeons that are bred for long distance races and have a show quality that is second to none. 

I had some of the nicest Buitta's in the Twin City area that I bred from pigeons obtained from Roger Goldberg, Bob Koran and John Gerga. 

I often wondered how this family was developed.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sure I don't know, but there should be others along who might.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I got this article from that site too...Which I believe it is 100% true...He might be well experienced about all this but before I read the whole article, my mind and my instinct is telling me about this too...


Comment of Sam Lembo from the article:↓↓↓↓↓

Besides his comments on selection, he believes that you shouldn't be buying birds from the winners in a loft, but from the good breeders in the loft. And he believes that most of the time the brothers and sisters of the winners are the better breeders than the winners themselves. "The brothers and sisters got the breeding blood and the others got the racing blood. There are exceptions to the rule, but that is what I have found."


----------



## Stereoview (Nov 21, 2020)

Pegasus said:


> I got this article from that site too...Which I believe it is 100% true...He might be well experienced about all this but before I read the whole article, my mind and my instinct is telling me about this too...
> 
> 
> Comment of Sam Lembo from the article:↓↓↓↓↓
> ...


----------

